# Spooky Halloween Date Night Ideas



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When the ghosts and goblins come out to play, you know that Halloween is in the air. If you’re looking for a fun way to spend the holiday with that special someone but you’re not sure you want to dress up and go out, here are some Halloween date night ideas to try:

*1. Carve a Pumpkin*

Carving a pumpkin with that special someone is sure to be a blast. Even if you haven’t done it since you were a kid, it’s a fun activity the two of you can share. If you want to bring an element of competition into it, you should each carve your own pumpkin and have a contest to see who can make the scariest face or the most impressive cutout. 

*2. Watch a Scary Movie*

Even if you’re not a scary movie buff, Halloween is a great time to cuddle up on the couch with your sweetheart and watch a movie. Pop some popcorn and throw in a few handfuls of candy corn to add a hint of sweetness then settle in. As for what to watch, there are the classics like Halloween or Poltergeist. If you’re not into scary movies, try something fun like Hocus Pocus. 

*3. Go Apple Picking*

Just because it’s Halloween doesn’t mean you have to have a scary date. If you’re looking for something to do during the day or on the weekend, find a local orchard and go apple picking. Many orchards offer different varieties of apple, so you can taste test them all then fill your bag with your favorites. After you’ve loaded up with apples, head home and bake something with them! Nothing beats a homemade apple pie or, if you want to do something really special, make your own applesauce. 

*4. Try a Haunted House*

If you want to get your Halloween thrills in, take your sweetheart to a haunted house. Even if you’re not usually one for Halloween gimmicks, try to get into it and have fun with it. If nothing else, it gives you a chance to cuddle up close to your sweetie and to share a fun experience. If a haunted house isn’t really your scene, try going to a corn maze instead.

*5. Go People Watching*

Even if you don’t have kids of your own to take Trick-or-Treating, that doesn’t mean you can’t still enjoy the festivities. Load up on Halloween candy and decorate the porch then greet the Trick-or-Treaters together. If you don’t live in an area that works well for Trick-or-Treating, head to one of the more popular neighborhoods and go for a walk. At the very least, you’re sure to get a laugh. 

*6. See the Rocky Horror Picture Show*

No matter where you live, you’re sure to find a midnight screening of the Rocky Horror Picture Show. If you’ve never seen it before, you’re in for a treat! Not only is the movie a hoot, but you’ll get a kick out of seeing how much people get into it. If you have seen the movie before, dress up as your favorite character and head to the theater. 
If none of these ideas strike your fancy and you just want to keep things simple, cuddle up on the couch and exchange some scary stories! Nothing says Halloween like a good scare!

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

